# St Lawrence, Norfolk



## djrich (Mar 26, 2009)

We were in Norfolk last week and discovered this place by accident on our way from Norwich to Caister. By no means derelict but no longer used for services and the door is not locked. Inside is a visitors book which has been signed by many people. The place stinks of mould and everything is dusty but there has been absolutely no vandalism or graffiti whatsoever. Can't help thinking if this place wasn't so far off the beaten track it'd be in a far worse state.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2009)

That is just so delightful! I've never seen a round tower like that before...lots of unusual details, too.
Love the way the graveyard peters out into the surrounding countryside.
Lovely find, djrich.


----------



## djrich (Mar 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That is just so delightful! I've never seen a round tower like that before



Neither had I. According to Wikipedia: of about 185 surviving examples in the country, 124 are in Norfolk.
That's probably why!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello hello. I live about 5 miles down the road from that church and its an absolute gem. Its a typical Norfolk church because has got a round tower instead of a square one or perpendicular. There are literally hundreds of them dotted around the countryside and we are all very proud of them! Happy searching.


----------



## djrich (Mar 26, 2009)

It's certainly a lovely part of the world Black Shuck


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2009)

djrich said:


> ...about 185 surviving examples in the country, 124 are in Norfolk.



 That probably says something about Norfolk...windmills! 
In Devon our peculiarity is an enormous amount of churches with North facing main doors. They are very unchristian and are known as the devil's door...which probably says a lot about Devon!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Isnt that a bit streotypical Foxy! If you want Devilish I can photograph develish for you I will go to the Church where Black Shuck tore his claws down the church door while the Congregation were inside worshipping. The claw marks are on the door for all to see. Spooky e.h?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That probably says something about Norfolk...windmills!
> In Devon our peculiarity is an enormous amount of churches with North facing main doors. They are very unchristian and are known as the devil's door...which probably says a lot about Devon!



Ah yes Windmills indeed, Because of the low lying nature of Norfolk there were hundreds of the buggers round these parts used for a variety of purposes but mainly for pumping water through the thousands of Ditches and Dykes in the area. Would you like me to get out there and shoot some Disused Windmills coz there are thousands to choose from.


----------



## djrich (Mar 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Would you like me to get out there and shoot some Disused Windmills coz there are thousands to choose from.



That'd be great, we saw a few as we were driving around but didn't stop at any.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> If you want Devilish I can photograph develish for you I will go to the Church where Black Shuck tore his claws down the church door while the Congregation were inside worshipping. The claw marks are on the door for all to see. Spooky e.h?



Ah, that I would like to see...and the windmills. Love windmills.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 26, 2009)

Im very surprised and pleased that the church is left open. Was the safe there still with the holy paraphenalia?


----------



## djrich (Mar 26, 2009)

Jacko everything seems to still be there, hymn books, even the organ, it's just not used anymore.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello Jacko. Recently in our local rag there was a spate of Chavs going round a lot of the country churches nicking the Chalices and crucifixes, Candlesticks etc. Sacriligeous if you ask me.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, what denomination church is this?


----------



## Krypton (Mar 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Hello Jacko. Recently in our local rag there was a spate of Chavs going round a lot of the country churches nicking the Chalices and crucifixes, Candlesticks etc. Sacriligeous if you ask me.



Its awfu,l in our church theyre all locked up in big safes. Although any fool at a scrapyard or pawnbrokers wouldnt accept them would they?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Wow, what denomination church is this?



C OF E. They nearly all are.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 27, 2009)

I have just read this back and it sounds like i want to steal everything. the questions are rhetorical and i am just amazed its not locked. And i live 300 miles away as well


----------



## channonwindmill (Mar 27, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ah, that I would like to see...and the windmills. Love windmills.



Why thank you foxy..


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2009)

channonwindmill said:


> Why thank you foxy..



 You're welcome! 

Just looking at the church again and wondered about the niche above the door. Perhaps it had a statue there at one time? I wonder what happened to it and if it was destroyed during the Dissolution. Or maybe it was something else. Do any other churches have these thereabouts? It's interesting, and something else I don't recall seeing before.


----------



## djmartyc (Mar 27, 2009)

cool church!there's a little chapel like this in bradwell on sea i don't think it's used for service's but is unlocked & has a visitor's book.i went last summer & it has a real nice feeling about it when you get inside


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 27, 2009)

Stunning 

Regarding the good condition -I can only imagine, aside form the Church's remote location, that it's because it looks like it's still in use from the outside. Thanks for sharing DJR -any pics up the Tower?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2009)

djmartyc said:


> cool church!there's a little chapel like this in bradwell on sea i don't think it's used for service's but is unlocked & has a visitor's book.i went last summer & it has a real nice feeling about it when you get inside



I live in Yarmouth and was wondering if you are talking about the Methodist Church in Bradwell?


----------



## djmartyc (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I live in Yarmouth and was wondering if you are talking about the Methodist Church in Bradwell?


yeah that's the one st peter's chapel right by the sea.have you been there?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Been there loads of times. To services when I was a kid . Mum and Dad went to Magdalen Way Methodist and Bradwell was in the same circuit at the time.


----------



## djmartyc (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Been there loads of times. To services when I was a kid . Mum and Dad went to Magdalen Way Methodist and Bradwell was in the same circuit at the time.



are you from essex originally?it's realy peacefull down there don't you think?we often walk my girlfriend's dog down there in the summer.there's a nice little bunker in the field near by aswell!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2009)

No I am originally from Grimsby but been living in Gt Yarmouth for 34 years. So I guess I would qualify as being a local after all that time. Where is this bunker you talk about.?


----------



## djmartyc (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> No I am originally from Grimsby but been living in Gt Yarmouth for 34 years. So I guess I would qualify as being a local after all that time. Where is this bunker you talk about.?


sorry my mistake it's a pillbox lol it's in the field near to it.


----------



## djrich (Mar 27, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Stunning
> Thanks for sharing DJR -any pics up the Tower?



Sadly not but I can tell you that about half way up the tower is a wooden platform with a hatch.
Wish I'd taken more pics of the inside to be honest.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2009)

djrich said:


> Sadly not but I can tell you that about half way up the tower is a wooden platform with a hatch.
> Wish I'd taken more pics of the inside to be honest.


 It would have been nice to see the tower or the Font. I may have a trip out there this weekend and see what I can do with my Fuji. Was there a nice font in front of the Vestry at all.? I f there was no one about it seems like a golden oppurtunity to have a snoop around.


----------



## djrich (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> It would have been nice to see the tower or the Font. I may have a trip out there this weekend and see what I can do with my Fuji. Was there a nice font in front of the Vestry at all.? I f there was no one about it seems like a golden oppurtunity to have a snoop around.



I honestly can't remember if there was a font or not. 
I wasn't going to mention this as everyone here will not believe I didn't take advantage of this but...there's a huge ladder going up to that hatch in the tower. Only reason I didn't have a look is because the wife wouldn't let me near it


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not a big fan of heights at all. But I will have a look and try and get up to the Bellfry and take some pics. I love old churches and even ruined ones as well.


----------



## djrich (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I am not a big fan of heights at all. But I will have a look and try and get up to the Bellfry and take some pics. I love old churches and even ruined ones as well.



Yes I know what you mean about heights  
Looking forward to your pics though


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be out there this weekend, was busy this last time.


----------

